# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  عاجل لمن يعرف مواقع اسلامية باللغة الانجليزية

## Wad Atbara

*اعمل في شركة في قسم منفصل عن باقي الاقسام و انا المسلم الوحيد في هذا القسم الاعوام السابق كنت اخذ اجازة السنوية خلال شهر رمضان هذه العام لحوجتي الاجازة في شهر نوفمبر اضطررت اعمل و انا صائم منذ بدأ رمضان و معظم زملاء الانجليز يسألوني عن رمضان و الاسلام و احدهم طلب مني كتب عن الاسلام او عناوين مواقع اسلامية على النت 
هذا نداء لمن  يعرف مواقع اسلامية باللغة الانجليزية تحدث عن الاسلام الحق بدون تطرف او تفريط سعى ان نكون سبب في هداية احد للاسلام
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*عاجل سعى ان نكون سبب في هداية احد للاسلام
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Wad Atbara
					

اعمل في شركة في قسم منفصل عن باقي الاقسام و انا المسلم الوحيد في هذا القسم الاعوام السابق كنت اخذ اجازة السنوية خلال شهر رمضان هذه العام لحوجتي الاجازة في شهر نوفمبر اضطررت اعمل و انا صائم منذ بدأ رمضان و معظم زملاء الانجليز يسألوني عن رمضان و الاسلام و احدهم طلب مني كتب عن الاسلام او عناوين مواقع اسلامية على النت 
هذا نداء لمن  يعرف مواقع اسلامية باللغة الانجليزية تحدث عن الاسلام الحق بدون تطرف او تفريط سعى ان نكون سبب في هداية احد للاسلام



alawael.mylivepage.com

www.islamonline.net

www.da3yat.com

http://islamfinder.com

www.lakii.com


واذا اردت المزيد  فيمكنك  الدخول الي قووقل واكتب منتديات اسلاميه باللغه الانجليزيه
www.google.com

او يمكنك الدخول مباشره علي

http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=ar#hl=ar&source
*

----------


## alhawii

*islamway.com
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*www.meshkat.net
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*جزاكم الله خيرآ
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*هااام جدا
هناك بعض المواقع الاسلامية تم بثها من قبل اليهود فى ظاهرها اسلامية وفى باطنها تحربف واشياء ليس للاسلام بها صلة ..وقد قامت المملكة العربية السعودية بحظر هذه المواقع ولو لا خطورة هذا الموضوع لماكشفت لك عن هذه المواقع حتى لانقع فى مايشككنا فى ديننا الحنيف واليك المواقع التى حظرتها السعودية وبعض دول الخليج ارجو ان لا تجعلها سند لانها سوف تضعف حجتك عندهولاء الخواجات



هذه الرسالة مهمة و خطيرة، تأكد من المواقع بنفسك 


Beware of the following websites : 
انتبهوا من هذه المواقع على الأنترنت : 
1. www.answering- islam.org 
2. www.aboutislam. com 
3. www.thequran. com 
4. www.allahassurance. com 
These sites have been developed by the Jews 
هذه المواقع تم تصميمها من قبل اليهود ( لعنهم الله )... 
Who intentionally spread wrong information about the Quran , the Hadith and Islam? 
وهم ينشرون معلومات خاطئة جدّاً عن القرآن والسنة والأحاديث النبويّة الشريفة والإسلام 
Please spread this information to all the Muslim brothers and sisters around the world. 

Always check the source of any Islamic web site even if it is very convincing 
تأكد دائماً من مصدر المواقع التي تتحدث عن الإسلام 
A FAKE AMERICAN Quran 
http://www.amazon/. com/exec/ obidos/tg/ detail/-/ 1579211755/ qid=1096805827/ 102-4933271- 2395342 
هذا الموقع يباع فيه نسخة محرّفة كاملة عن القرآن الكريم تم تأليفه من قبل الحاقدين 
The new American Quran: a dangerous trick the new Quran is being distributed in Kuwait titled 'The True Furqan' 
المشكلة العظمى أن هذا الكتاب بدأ انتشاره في الكويت بإسم ( الفرقان الحق ) او مثلث التوحيد
You cannot ignore this, send it to as many Muslims as you can. 
اللهــم هل بلــغت اللهم فاشهد 
اللهـــــــم بلغــــت ,, اللهــــــم فأشهــــــد.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على طه
					

هااام جدا
هناك بعض المواقع الاسلامية تم بثها من قبل اليهود فى ظاهرها اسلامية وفى باطنها تحربف واشياء ليس للاسلام بها صلة ..وقد قامت المملكة العربية السعودية بحظر هذه المواقع ولو لا خطورة هذا الموضوع لماكشفت لك عن هذه المواقع حتى لانقع فى مايشككنا فى ديننا الحنيف واليك المواقع التى حظرتها السعودية وبعض دول الخليج ارجو ان لا تجعلها سند لانها سوف تضعف حجتك عندهولاء الخواجات


في المملكة العربية السعودية ودولة الأمارات, الحكومة حجبت المواقع المذكورة ولا أحد من داخل الدولة يستطيع فتحها على الانترنت،، مجهود يشكروا عليه 
هذه الرسالة مهمة و خطيرة، تأكد من المواقع بنفسك 
please send this message to all your contacts !!! 
الرجاء إرسال هذه الرسالة لكل من تعرف 
beware of the following websites : 
انتبهوا من هذه المواقع على الأنترنت : 
1. www.answering- islam.org 
2. www.aboutislam. Com 
3. www.thequran. Com 
4. www.allahassurance. Com 
these sites have been developed by the jews 
هذه المواقع تم تصميمها من قبل اليهود ( لعنهم الله )... 
Who intentionally spread wrong information about the quran , the hadith and islam? 
وهم ينشرون معلومات خاطئة جدّاً عن القرآن والسنة والأحاديث النبويّة الشريفة والإسلام 
please spread this information to all the muslim brothers and sisters around the world. 
أستحلفكم بالله أن تنشروا هذه الرسالة لكل المسلمين في العالم 
always check the source of any islamic web site even if it is very convincing 
تأكد دائماً من مصدر المواقع التي تتحدث عن الإسلام 
a fake american quran 
http://www.amazon/. Com/exec/ obidos/tg/ detail/-/ 1579211755/ qid=1096805827/ 102-4933271- 2395342 
هذا الموقع يباع فيه نسخة محرّفة كاملة عن القرآن الكريم تم تأليفه من قبل الحاقدين 
the new american quran: A dangerous trick the new quran is being distributed in kuwait titled 'the true furqan' 
المشكلة العظمى أن هذا الكتاب بدأ انتشاره في الكويت بإسم ( الفرقان الحق ) 
you cannot ignore this, send it to as many muslims as you can. 
أستحلفكم بالله أن لا تهملوا هذه الرسالة، إنصر الإسلام ولو برسالة 

اللهــم هل بلــغت اللهم فاشهد 
اللهـــــــم بلغــــت ,, اللهــــــم فأشهــــــد.



شكرا لك محمد علي علي هذا الايضاح الشامل
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*ما شاء الله ... الشباب ما قصروا تب.
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيكم  ما قصرتوا
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*بارك الله فيكم
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*اشكركم على المرور
وحتى ننال ولو جزء من الاجر هناك موقع اسلامى ممتتتتتتتتتاز باسم(اهل القرآن)(ahl alQuran )ادخل بالعربى او بالانجليذى بفتح معالك الموقع باللغة العربية  ويمكن تغيير الموقع الى اللغة الانجليذية من لوحة البيانات اعلى الموقع 
دعواتى ان يهدى الله جميع الخواجات الى الاسلام.
*

----------

